# Where do you post the most often on TBT?



## Red Cat (Apr 16, 2016)

Which forum do you post the most often on here?


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Apr 16, 2016)

The Cellar mostly, but I guess Nintendo Treehouse or Gamers' Lounge.


----------



## jiny (Apr 16, 2016)

The basement most of the time.


----------



## ZetaFunction (Apr 16, 2016)

Now that I think about it... probably TBT Marketplace or Brewster's Cafe probably.


----------



## Horus (Apr 16, 2016)

Wow, the HQ and Bulletin Board aren't even on that list

I post there the most because if I don't, I'm going to go blind from the current forum theme


----------



## StarUrchin (Apr 16, 2016)

ACNL discussion xD i like to see what people put there


----------



## Dae Min (Apr 16, 2016)

The basement. I love forum games.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 16, 2016)

Horus said:


> Wow, the HQ and Bulletin Board aren't even on that list
> 
> I post there the most because if I don't, I'm going to go blind from the current forum theme



I just assumed that no one would pick those options... Sorry.


----------



## Nightmares (Apr 16, 2016)

Hmm.....I honestly don't know... I know my favourite place is the Museum Shop but


----------



## Trip (Apr 16, 2016)

more than half of my posts are in the basement.


----------



## Jihihix (Apr 16, 2016)

My posts are mostly shared between the Gamer's Lounge and the Villager Trading Plaza


----------



## Damniel (Apr 16, 2016)

The cellar, but you didn't put that as an option. So next to that would be the cafe.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Apr 16, 2016)

It depends really. I don't post as much.


----------



## Chrystina (Apr 16, 2016)

The VTP for sure.

The cellar would be my 2nd option, or I guess the basement.


----------



## Red Cat (Apr 16, 2016)

Call me Daniel said:


> The cellar, but you didn't put that as an option. So next to that would be the cafe.



The cellar is a sub-forum of the basement, so I didn't think about adding it especially since I never post there.


----------



## Vizionari (Apr 16, 2016)

At the moment, Brewster's Cafe


----------



## tearypastel (Apr 17, 2016)

basement. sometimes the museum + tbt marketplace but mostly the basement as it's really spammy and when the post quality goes down my fun goes up


----------



## kelpy (Apr 17, 2016)

museum & basement
I lurk like a lurking lurker that lurks everywhere else


----------



## Megan. (Apr 17, 2016)

The basement.


----------



## himeki (Apr 17, 2016)

where is museum shop


----------



## Alienfish (Apr 17, 2016)

Dae Min said:


> The basement. I love forum games.



same haha  Also Brewster and the Gaming discussion/Nintendo treehouse and its subforums


----------



## mogyay (Apr 17, 2016)

definitely brewster's. although for about a year i didn't make a single post there and was only here for ac


----------



## JasonBurrows (Apr 17, 2016)

I most often post in the Nintendo Treehouse board because of the amiibo Official General Discussion.


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Apr 17, 2016)

Basement or Brewster's Cafe, before it was mostly Basement now it's mostly Brewster's cafe, although I check the museum out at least once a day.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Call me Daniel said:


> The cellar, but you didn't put that as an option. So next to that would be the cafe.



Well the Cellar is really apart of the Basement


----------



## Damniel (Apr 17, 2016)

ToxiFoxy said:


> Well the Cellar is really apart of the Basement



Yeah but the cellar=\=basement. The cellar is for an actual forum game, while the basement is for spamming people call games


----------



## Chris (Apr 17, 2016)

For casual posting probably Brewsters at the moment. 

I'm mainly playing Sony games and League of Legends right now so I've not been as active in the Nintendo board as usual. Also not played any mafia games in a while - but when I do I usually stick almost exclusively to The Cellar.


----------



## radioloves (Apr 18, 2016)

Mostly the Animal crossing discussion forums, brewtser's cafe, retail/villager plaza/TBT marketplace sometimes


----------



## Heyden (Apr 18, 2016)

Basement/Cellar and the TBT Marketplace


----------



## pandapples (Apr 18, 2016)

VTP and TBT marketplace usually


----------



## helloxcutiee (Apr 18, 2016)

The basement mainly but also the villager trading plaza because of cycling.


----------



## tae (Apr 18, 2016)

it used to be all over the place, but recently it's been the cellar.


----------



## Dim (Apr 18, 2016)

The Basement and Brewster's Cafe are kinda tied but I'd say Brester's.


----------



## Araie (Apr 18, 2016)

Definitely Brewster's Cafe. It used to be Re-tail and the TBT Marketplace a while back though.


----------



## Kirbystarship (Apr 19, 2016)

Most of my posts are from the basement but if a Big giveaway is on TBT marketplace then I post more on that forum.


----------



## mitzi_crossing (Apr 20, 2016)

I post the most in the Basement and then the Acnl Discussion Board as well


----------



## ujenny (Apr 20, 2016)

Villager trading Plaza and TBT Marketplace^^


----------



## ACNLover10 (Jul 29, 2016)

I post mostly in the Basement, but the Re-tail and TBT marketplace boards are very close.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Jul 29, 2016)

Now that I've become (Slightly) more active. It ranges from AC:NL, Brewster's Cafe and the Basement.


----------



## Cascade (Jul 29, 2016)

Mostly from VTP and The Basement


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Jul 29, 2016)

AC:NL, and sometimes Retail. I used to be Brewster's Cafe a lot in the past.


----------



## vel (Jul 29, 2016)

basement, i post everywhere usually but i wallow in the basement for 70% of the time. although i go to brewster's a lot to drink some tea if you know what i'm saying


----------



## Stalfos (Jul 29, 2016)

Brewster's and the basement. I think I'm becoming a ****poster. :/


----------



## Mink777 (Jul 29, 2016)

My favorite is the Animal Crossing General Discussion, but I tend to go to the New Leaf board a lot. I am in the Basement and Cafe a lot too.

Edit-If you want to go in Brewster's Cafe, beware of the angry political posters. And if you don't hate Trump, a lot of people are gonna hate you.


----------



## Araie (Jul 29, 2016)

I mainly post in Brewster's and the HQ now. It's just more my cup of tea now I suppose.


----------



## Pokemanz (Jul 29, 2016)

I really just spend my time in The Museum and Museum Shop looking for art and running my signature shop. I don't have a need to post anywhere else anymore at least until the new update comes out. Plus The Basement just seems so boring and spammy imo


----------



## AquaStrudel (Jul 30, 2016)

Mostly basement


----------



## GalacticGhost (Jul 30, 2016)

i think i post the most in the ac:nl discussion board. there's usually plenty of threads in there to post in that i haven't posted in already every day, making it a good place for me to post in to get tbt.

i'd post in the basement more because of all the game threads in there (icon-shame the user above you, count before the mods/sages/whatever come, etc.), but you can't get tbt from posting in the basement.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Jul 31, 2016)

Brewster's for the most part, I like joining in all the discussions and threads, it's nice coming on and seeing new ones to get in on. I used to post a lot more in the Basement when I was a worse ****poster but now I at least try a little bit. =D


----------



## Feunard (Jul 31, 2016)

I post mostly in the Retail section.


----------



## Crash (Jul 31, 2016)

probably brewster's or the ACNL one, but i'm not 100%​


----------



## SilkSpectre (Jul 31, 2016)

I took a uess. But I post mostly on ACNL, Retail, and Basement. Posting a lot more on Villager Trading Plaza these days.


----------



## jiny (Jul 31, 2016)

okay I mostly post in the museum/museum shop nowadays. I really don't hang out in the basement now unless something's bothering me or i have random thoughts


----------



## Kitty2201 (Jul 31, 2016)

Mostly in the Basement or Brewster's Cafe


----------



## Alolan_Apples (Jul 31, 2016)

Even if I am one of the most experienced players for Animal Crossing, I spend most of my time outside the Animal Crossing boards. I spend most of my time in the Basement, Brewster's Caf?, TBT Marketplace, and the Bell Tree HQ. My favorite thread is the Restocks thread on the TBT Marketplace.


----------



## Pearls (Aug 3, 2016)

Mostly the basement or museum


----------



## Awesomeness1230 (Aug 3, 2016)

I'm pretty much limited to the AC forums


----------



## namiieco (Aug 4, 2016)

I go on all of them but I think I go on the Animal Crossing NL forum the most.
I enjoy reading the museum and Brewster threads most though, but I don't post as much


----------



## iFallOutBoy (Aug 6, 2016)

I spend most of my time in the trading!


----------

